

Octocat Attacks: Our entry for the GitHub Game Off - JonLim
http://jonlim.ca/2012/12/octocat-attacks-our-entry-for-the-github-game-off/

======
JonLim
In case my code doesn't make it abundantly clear: I'm not a very experienced
developer!

This was a first crack at game development with my friend and I, and we are
both relatively new to our respective roles. However, GitHub Game Off gave us
a really great opportunity to make our dreams come to life, and it was more
fun than anything else.

I'd love some feedback on our game too!

